# Which of Singapore's Top 3 do you like best?



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

The 3 tallest buildings in Singapore each stand at 280m / 919 feet, which is the height limit here.

OUB Centre (1986) by Kenzo Tange
UOB Plaza 2 (1992) by Kenzo Tange
Republic Plaza (1995) by Kisho Kurokawa

and here are some pics of them 

From left to right: Republic, OUB and UOB









Republic Plaza

















Left to right: OUB and UOB









UOB









Both again









Skyline view:










Vote!


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

RafflesCity said:


> Left to right: OUB and UOB


Singapore is the worst place in the world for a dyslexic banker


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

I love the UOB Plaza and how it twists halfway to the top (from an octagonal podium to a square crown), simply beautiful :yes:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Elsongs said:


> Singapore is the worst place in the world for a dyslexic banker


oh


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

When I was younger I used to confuse UOB with OUB too. :lol:


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

is OUB the building white in colour n with a golden smth written on the top right?


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

UOB shows good mass-proportional control from bottom to top n a nice postmodern addition~!


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

OUB and UOB are ranked very high in my books, but UOB wins by a whisker. I've visited all three. Republic Plaza has the most conventional facade. OUB looks fantastic in certain angles. The way the windows are arranged in a centralised grid is unique. The tower reminds me both of crisp white office paper and wooden blocks. UOB has a more bold twisting shape and a more dignified and solid looking cladding. It looks better overall.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Techno-Architect said:


> is OUB the building white in colour n with a golden smth written on the top right?


Yes. It's the bank's logo painted there, though a bit faded now.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

The Republic Plaza looks awesome!:drool: :drool:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

UOB


----------



## Alweron (Sep 8, 2006)

I think Republic Plaza is the best one. Those are huge buildings all. I can only wish, that they would build those here in Finland too, but not gonna happen. The highest residential tower isn't even 100 meters high (86 precisly) and I live right next to it. I have to visit ur countries then to see those buildings


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

republic Plaza


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

republic plaza


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I like the symmetry of the OUB


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

I've always liked Republic Plaza over the others. UOB 2 is next.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

my 2nd is OUB


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Here are 2 recent pics:


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Republic Plaza is one of my all time favorites. So sleek, the setbacks at the top are also pleasing to the eye. Great glassy facade. 
Superb pics by the way Raffleskay:.


----------



## The Messiah (Sep 10, 2002)

Republic Plaza!

And Rafflescity! How ya doing!?:


----------

